
CryptoCat rewritten from scratch, now a desktop app using the Signal protocol - LeoPanthera
https://crypto.cat/?2016
======
LeoPanthera
The author states that there will not be a mobile client[1]. This seems crazy
to me.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4fyzyc/cryptocat_re...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4fyzyc/cryptocat_rewritten_from_scratch_invitation_to/d2d935z?context=1)

